# Breast changes going away- is this normal?



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Dear Ruth,

Hope you have fully recovered now!

I did an hpt on 10DPO  and it was very slightly pink (it was a very sensitive test that measured 25IU of hcg.  Of course I had taken 10,000 IU hcg shot to induce ovulation 12 days before that so I did not think much of it.  I was sure actually that it was still the hcg.  On 12DPO, I did another hpt and it was slightly more positive so I started getting a little hopeful.  I did a beta test that same day and it came back at 66.  Is that too low for Day 12?  I did another hpt on Day 13 and it was darker than the previous one.

I also had started to notice changes especially in my breasts- extremely tender and the nipples had become bigger and the surrounding bumps also bigger!! That was yesterday.  Today, I've noticed that the tenderness is not as bad and the nipples are getting smaller again!!! My main question is - is it normal for these kinds of breast changes to happen from day to the next?  I have to do another beta today but I'm so worried that I cannot think of anything else!

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
Auggie,


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Those signs of pregnancy can come and go and this is quite normal. The hcg level for day 12 sounded fine, if you are now between 48 and 72 hours later then the level should have doubled. Good Luck!!


----------



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Ruth,

As usual, I feel better after 'talking' with you!  I should get my second beta in about 8.5 hours- am on pins and needles... that would be 2nd beta at 48 hours after the first.  If it increases but doesn't double, could it be possibly that some hcg from the shot is still left over in there

Thanks!
Auggie


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If it rises then it is definately not the injection as that should fall but I think it is too long for that to still be in yiour system. I think it is a pregnancy,we just need to see that it is an ongoing one!

Ruth


----------



## Auggie (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Ruth!


----------

